
Billionaire Icahn Exits Apple Stake After Three Years - rezist808
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-28/billionaire-icahn-exits-apple-stake-almost-3-years-after-buying
======
mmrezaie
Saying he is worrying about china and claiming he is activist and then going
and endorsing Drumpf. Something is rotten here.

